# Computer not communicating with my Graphtec Correctly.



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

I am having a communication problem from my PC (XP, Flexisign Pro 7.2) to a new to me plotter (CE2000-60). I am using the LPT1 port. When I send a project to cut the plotter responds but cuts a series of random numbers instead of the image. 

Also the test cut on this plotter is out of whack. I'm thinking the offset needs to be messed with. Anyone know off the top of their heads how to do that? I didn't get a manual with the plotter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Check the cutting language. Make sure it is set to GPGL. What is the issue with test cut?

Here is link to user manual: https://www.pdffiller.com/en/project/23576404.htm?form_id=100120036


----------



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

Lnfortun said:


> Check the cutting language. Make sure it is set to GPGL. What is the issue with test cut?
> 
> Here is link to user manual: https://www.pdffiller.com/en/project/23576404.htm?form_id=100120036



Thank you so much!!! I am not at the shop currently.. yet another drawback of having a storefront (I've worked from home for 15 years) but that is something I haven't tried. I sure appreciate the link. 

The test cut has a few clean lines then the inside (towards the cutter) portion of the box and triangle is bowed out on one spot and kind of squished in another. I can post a pic later on. 

Thanks so much for the manual. Ill let you know. Again thank you so much for taking time to help me out.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

HazzCoDaisy said:


> Thank you so much!!! I am not at the shop currently.. yet another drawback of having a storefront (I've worked from home for 15 years) but that is something I haven't tried. I sure appreciate the link.
> 
> The test cut has a few clean lines then the inside (towards the cutter) portion of the box and triangle is bowed out on one spot and kind of squished in another. I can post a pic later on.
> 
> Thanks so much for the manual. Ill let you know. Again thank you so much for taking time to help me out.


Usually a setting of 0 or 1 on the offset will work for most vinyls.


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

HazzCoDaisy said:


> Thank you so much!!! I am not at the shop currently.. yet another drawback of having a storefront (I've worked from home for 15 years) but that is something I haven't tried. I sure appreciate the link.
> 
> The test cut has a few clean lines then the inside (towards the cutter) portion of the box and triangle is bowed out on one spot and kind of squished in another. I can post a pic later on.
> 
> Thanks so much for the manual. Ill let you know. Again thank you so much for taking time to help me out.


What angle blade are you using? I use 0 for 45 and 2 for 60. My machine is a rebranded Graphtec, but my setting is changed under Condition/Tool/Offset.


----------



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

I am using a Clean Cut AGTK-45. Its a communication problem in my opinion. I still cannot figure this out. After it cuts this series of tiny lines the cutter stops and the "prompt" light blinks on the plotter. Oh my gosh this has me frustrated!!!

Someone said I need to clear out the preferences in my software? Anyone know how and where to do that? I tried downloading a driver right from Graphtec but it didn't give using the LPT port as an option. Im going to pitch this thing out the window soon. Grr.

Thanks for the help guys. If you have ANY ideas i'm open to them!


----------



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

OK maybe I'm wrong on it being a communication issue. Now the rollers don't seem to be in sync. It skews the vinyl making even the test cut impossible. 

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! Lol. 

Help!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have the rollers lined up over the gritty area on the roller bar?


----------



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

mfatty500 said:


> Do you have the rollers lined up over the gritty area on the roller bar?


Yes. LOL  I got it to cut, now it just cuts super sloppy. I should have bought a new one.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

HazzCoDaisy said:


> Yes. LOL  I got it to cut, now it just cuts super sloppy. I should have bought a new one.


Post a pic of the cut.


----------

